# Music by Genre > Jazz/Blues Variants, Bossa, Choro, Klezmer >  David Grisman/Jethro/Tiny/Johnnny Gimble Austin City Limits 1980

## Larry S Sherman

I've never seen this before...seems like the Holy Grail of YouTube videos:



The video says 1980, but I think it was actually 1981

Tunes:

The David Grisman Quintet

* "EMD"
* "Opus 38"
* "Dawgma"
* "Naima"
* "Dawgs Rag"

Johnny Gimble, Jethro Burns, Tiny Moore, David Grisman, and Eldon Shamblin

* "Groovin High"
* "Tinys Rag"
* "Jethros Tune"
* "Blues in G"
* "Swing 39"
* "Diane"
* "How High The Moon"

Larry

----------

Bigtuna, 

Carleton Page, 

jhowell, 

Jim Garber, 

Nick Gellie, 

Ryk Loske, 

skipdog, 

stevedenver, 

TerryBurnsKing

----------


## palosfv3

When you ad in Mark O'Connor on guitar , Darol Angor on fiddle and Mike Marshall to round out the Grisman Quintet you could be right .

----------


## Starrshine

That sure was some good playing!!!

----------


## skipdog

Jethro taught me '83-'85 @ Guitar Works in Evanston Il. I have been making a living at it ever since, inspite of Jethro's insisting I choose a more honorable existence!

----------

TerryBurnsKing

----------


## Jim Garber

Wow. I believe i saw this version of DGQ in Long Island around then. I also attended one and only workshop with Jethro in West Virginia and Ashokan Western Week twice with Tiny.

----------


## Mike Herlihy

Plus mandocello, excellent!

----------


## AlanN

I never tire of watching that DVD, so very great. The slow blues in G Johnny Gimble solo is fantastic.

----------

Will Patton

----------


## Marty Jacobson

Wow! Great find. Amazing stuff here. This will be my shop soundtrack today.

----------


## Jim Garber

BTW you can skip to around 1:30 to start the real music. Let's see if this works.

----------


## grassrootphilosopher

Great find. But nobody mentioned the great Rob Wasserman on bass. Also it´s a lesson as to how different musician´s styles can be. Each mandolin picker is great, but it is equally amazing to notice their different styles of picking.

----------

TerryBurnsKing

----------


## roberto

Oh no!!! the video is not available!!
Any one downloaded it?

----------


## roberto

Anyone remember the youtube user who posted the video?

----------


## CCRider

Has anybody tracked down this video again?

----------


## notneils

Yes please!  Would love to see it up on a bit torrent site if not on youtube.  Or an old fashioned trading chain?

----------


## AlanN

So many great things about that vid. 

- Tiny 
- Jethro
- Johnny
- Eldon
- The harmony that Mike gets on EMD

It's a joy

----------


## Phil Goodson

Apparently never to be seen again by most of us.

----------


## ellisppi

...and then they all came over to my place till about 4:00 am

----------


## Larry S Sherman

Back up:



Larry

----------

Beanzy, 

DataNick

----------


## burt50

Larry thanks for the great clip. Where do you find it?

----------


## Will Patton

This is a pretty special show.  There's great playing all around but there is also a moment in a Johnny Gimble solo (I think it's on a blues, I'll have to listen again) that is completely transcendent, might be the coolest lick ever, and of course he's totally relaxed and smiling right through it. I ran this again and again to understand this lick. Johnny Gimble rules.

----------


## Bob Bass

A hearty "Thank You!" to Larry for locating this video again! The level of musicanship on both ends of the video is pretty high! A pleasure to watch and listen!

----------


## Bob Bass

inadvertent double post

----------


## Larry S Sherman

> A hearty "Thank You!" to Larry for locating this video again! The level of musicanship on both ends of the video is pretty high! A pleasure to watch and listen!


Got a note that the Capital of Texas Public Telecommunications Council requested the video be removed from YouTube. Wish there was a DVD of this commercially available. It's pure gold.

Larry

----------


## JFDilmando

I have written a letter of protest to KLRU, and suggest that many more do the same.

----------


## GreenMTBoy

Sure would like to see this .

----------


## Bob Bass

Very disappointed that this is no longer available! I miss it already!

I'll echo Larry's wish that it be commercially available. It is- or now "was"- terrific!

----------


## Spruce

Wow, does anyone have a copy of this they can share??
On a Tiny Moore bender as we speak...    :Wink:

----------

